# Hello!



## danmarson (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi, 
i just joined and thought id say hi to everyone. ive been a breader on and off for a while. I currently live in brighton UK and im on my 5th litter at the moment.

been keeping mice since i was a kid


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## lillymay (Nov 2, 2011)

hi, welcome to the site, im haveing 2 girlies of you next week, you sent me pictures, tho i think i might like a third if thats ok


----------



## danmarson (Oct 31, 2011)

yes you are, ive reserved the 3rd one for u too


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello and welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome to our corner of teh interweb!


----------

